# Personalized Pigeon Ring BAnds



## ARVINS PETSHOP (Feb 7, 2012)

*WE FABRICATE PERSONALIZED
RACING PIGEON RING BANDS IN THE PHILIPPINES
*​







​

























https://www.facebook.com/pages/Arvins-Pigeon-Supplies/169530419740192
For Inquiries
Email me : [email protected]
or visit us in Facebook


----------



## TylerBro (Mar 14, 2011)

what do you charge?


----------



## ARVINS PETSHOP (Feb 7, 2012)

$ 50 cent each...


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

Hi do you make bands in a smaller size for high fliers/rollers/tipplers? And do you ship to Canada?


----------



## ARVINS PETSHOP (Feb 7, 2012)

yes we can ship.. but i doubt size for tipplers..


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Rollers and tipplers can wear 8mm. Not enough difference to make them fall off.


----------



## mikuzzu (Jan 14, 2012)

simpler state of being which we may strive to attain.


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

Well, to be honest I don't like them. I want my birds banded size 7 just as much as homers people would want 8 over 9. if anyone wants size 7 bands the only person I know of is Rick mee, on the forum as wcspinners.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

The only reason we want them with 8mm is because we can't race them unless they are IF or AU bands, which are strictly racing bands  I've got birds that missed banding and ended up putting 10mm and 11mm on them. To me, a band is a band. It just really sucks when you can't race them. These are just address bands anyway.


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

Well, I'm saying if the rules changed. To me its just like wearing baggy clothing. I mean they must have a reason in the end to make a 7mm band because it would be easier to just make 8 wouldn't it.

Why do they only allow size 8 bands for racers and not size 9? There's where your find the answer to why you want size 7. Rick Mee says size 8 bands have came off rollers.


----------

